# ASR, Terminal and YOU! or "smells like asr in here"



## bossa nova (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok so I got asr installed and it looks like it worked when I made my image. Now I can't get it to restore to the correct volume. Any ideas? 

Here's my command line session: 

[Admin:/Volumes/Test Partition] root# asr -source /Volumes/OS\ X\ Boot\ disk/test\ partition\ files/HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/Test\ Partition/ -erase -noprompt 
Validating target...done 
Validating source...done 
Erasing target device /dev/disk2s9.../sbin/newfs_hfs: /dev/disk2s9 is mounted on /Volumes/Test Partition 
/sbin/newfs_hfs failed with error 256 
/Volumes/Test Partition 

couldn't erase target - Operation not permitted. 
[Admin:/Volumes/Test Partition] root# sudo asr -source /Volumes/OS\ X\ Boot\ disk/test\ partition\ files/HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/Test\ Partition/ -erase -noprompt 
Validating target...done 
Validating source...done 
Erasing target device /dev/disk2s9.../sbin/newfs_hfs: /dev/disk2s9 is mounted on /Volumes/Test Partition 
/sbin/newfs_hfs failed with error 256 
/Volumes/Test Partition 

couldn't erase target - Operation not permitted. 

-----end of terminal session


Posted: Tue 15 Jul, 2003 13:08__ _Post subject: ASR Additional Command line attempts	   
------------------------------------------------------------------------
...ok now trying something different. On this second attempt I was trying to restore to a firewire drive that was partitioned into 3 volumes. I was thinking maybe it wasn't working because it didn't want to write to a firewire volume that was partitioned. (don't ask me why-I just think some firewire volumes are finicky) 

So this time I booted from the firewire drive instead and I installed an additional drive right into the machine and tried again. Can anyone see the error in my ways in the following terminal session? 

Last login: Tue Jul 15 10:44:20 on console 
Welcome to Darwin! 
[My-Computer:~] My% asr -source ./HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/Test\ Partition -erase -noprompt 
Validating target...done 
Validating source.../usr/bin/hdid: "/Users/My/HD.ro_asr.dmg" unrecognized: No such file or directory. 
couldn't validate source - No such file or directory. 

[My-Computer:~] My% where asr 
/usr/sbin/asr 
[My-Computer:~] My% asr -source /HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/Test\ Partition -erase -noprompt 
Validating target...done 
Validating source...done 
Erasing target device /dev/disk2s9.../sbin/newfs_hfs: /dev/rdisk2s9: Permission denied 
/sbin/newfs_hfs failed with error 256 
/Volumes/Test Partition 

couldn't erase target - Operation not permitted. 
[My-Computer:~] My% asr -source /HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/G4\ 1GHz -erase -noprompt 
Validating target.../sbin/mount_hfs: Operation not permitted 
/sbin/mount failed with error 256 

Couldn't enable permissions for "/Volumes/G4 1GHz" 
Try using -disableOwners 

couldn't validate target - Operation not permitted. 
[My-Computer:~] My% asr -source /HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/TV\ G4\ 1GHz -erase -noprompt 
Validating target...done 
Validating source...done 
Erasing target device /dev/disk1s9.../sbin/newfs_hfs: /dev/rdisk1s9: Permission denied 
/sbin/newfs_hfs failed with error 256 
/Volumes/G4 1GHz 

couldn't erase target - Operation not permitted. 
[My-Computer:~] My% asr -source /HD.ro_asr.dmg -target /Volumes/G4\ 1GHz 
Validating target..."/Volumes/G4 1GHz" is not a volume 

couldn't validate target - No such file or directory. 
[My-Computer:~] My% mount /Volumes/G4\ 1GHZ 
mount: /Volumes/G4 1GHZ: unknown special file or file system. 
[My-Computer:~] My% 

----end terminal session. 

This is really getting frustrating. I have to get this image finished and the pc guys think this is really funny and have made some very dry Mac jokes. Maybe pc's really are the answer. It's slow going trying to learn this stuff from bulletin boards and trial and error. 

Anyone wanta have an ASR party? I will bring the beer!


----------



## slur (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry about the PC guys. Annoying little freaks, aren't they? PCs are not the answer. More often they are the problem. I mean, obviously PCs haven't done anything to educate their users about Unix, which leaves them with a narrow and skewed view of how OS's are supposed to work. But enough ranting....

So you obviously need to use *sudo asr ...* to avoid the permission errors. As for the error 256, I haven't a clue. Perhaps you need to mark the target volume in the Finder as "Ignore permissions on this volume." Hard to say.

Have you read the asr manpages? If not do so now. It specifically says that ASR needs to be run as root, but there may be more clues you need in there.

*man asr*


----------



## bossa nova (Jul 15, 2003)

Slur...

This is what confuses me about it. I _am_ running asr as root, logged in as root. I even tried sudo as root so I don't think that is the problem. Got any other ideas? (I did read the man pages thoroughly prior and during the procedure, I even tried naming my image and destination volumes "source" and "target")


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 16, 2003)

From Mac OS X System & Misc. Software . . .


----------



## lurk (Jul 17, 2003)

Looking at you rfirst error it looks like one problem is that your trying to reformat a mounted partition.  Unmount it first and then try. 

-Eric


----------



## bossa nova (Jul 17, 2003)

Eric ...no one caught that and it makes sense. Thanks I will try that.


----------



## bossa nova (Jul 17, 2003)

I got it to work finally. I want to test fully tomorrow and then I will post what the problem was.


----------



## slur (Jul 18, 2003)

Excellent. I for one look forward to a definitive answer!


----------

